# How many of you have poodles that love cats?



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm not sure whether it's Maddie that loves Josie or the other way around. Josie is 14 and doesn't get along with our other two cats so she snuggles Maddie 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I had a tpoo many years ago - that tpoo was literally raised by my male cat. He used to carry her around in his mouth when she was still too tiny to go up stairs. He taught her cat language. She loved all cats - and cats loved her. We moved often and we would take her when we were house hunting - I can't count the number of times that outdoor and indoor cats would come from out of hiding to greet and rub my dog - and the owners would be shocked because their cats hated dogs.

I once left my tpoo to be boarded while we were on holiday with a woman who owned two dogs and a cat that hated dogs. Yes, that cat spent 24/7 with my dog while she was boarded - including sleeping with her. And my dog would have nothing to do with the other friendly dogs who were her intended playmates while we were on holiday.

My tpoo was so sad when her cats all passed away that we got 2 new kittens when she was elderly - one cat wanted to be an only pet and wouldn't have anything to do with the other kitten or my tpoo. But the other cat loved the tpoo. She really grieved when we had to put the tpoo to sleep.

Now those 2 kittens are elderly cats and we have our minipoo. The "I want to be the only pet" cat will push Babykins out of the way to get my full attention, but the other cat loves to hang around with Babykins, except when Babykins is feisty and feels like chasing her.

I also recently put to sleep a male cat who loved when Babykins joined the family - especially because he joined in on the training and "training treats" - he learned to sit and lay down with the dog in parallel. He was naughty and would steal her treats. Babykins was fine with that because she knew I would give her more. She missed him when we had to put him to sleep.

Josie and Maddie are supercute sleeping together. And Josie is a smart cat - she knows a warm body that she can snuggle up next too - nothing like snuggling a poodle.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Skylar said:


> I had a tpoo many years ago - that tpoo was literally raised by my male cat. He used to carry her around in his mouth when she was still too tiny to go up stairs. He taught her cat language. She loved all cats - and cats loved her. We moved often and we would take her when we were house hunting - I can't count the number of times that outdoor and indoor cats would come from out of hiding to greet and rub my dog - and the owners would be shocked because their cats hated dogs.
> 
> I once left my tpoo to be boarded while we were on holiday with a woman who owned two dogs and a cat that hated dogs. Yes, that cat spent 24/7 with my dog while she was boarded - including sleeping with her. And my dog would have nothing to do with the other friendly dogs who were her intended playmates while we were on holiday.
> 
> ...




In the mornings before we leave for work the dogs all line up for a treat and the cats line up right behind them. I told my wife we had created monsters since it's now a morning ritual, but I'm gone 10 hours a day so I figure they deserve a little treat 

I wanted to add a funny story. The other morning the dogs were doing their usual morning food thing when Joey, one of our cats, walks in front of Maddie and starts to eat out of her bowl. She stood behind him and stared daggers and growled. He wasn't fazed one bit. He ate 3 or 4 pieces and went on his way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My old girl poodle used to allow one kitten to nurse on her coat; however, any other kittens were shoved away.This was particularly amusing to watch when the black kitten was grown and still suckling on the white poodle. For the record, the cat never got any milk; he just chose a random curl and sucked away on it. Not a poodle, but my Jack Russell Terrier and one of the cats are playmates. The jack even climbs up the cat tree in pursuit of the cat.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What an adorable picture. True love. And what a story Skylar! Wow. That is so cute how your dog carried the cat around like that. When I had my Lab, we had cats and one was a Himalayan...loads of fur. Well, that cat was very relaxed and laid back and Bonnie, the Lab would push the cat all over the hardwood floor. It was a big house and lots of hardwood. She'd do a serpentine pattern with the cat all over the kitchen floor, down the hall, into the entry and that cat remained perfectly limp. Bonnie would push from behind with her muzzle and wag her tail. The two were having a great time. And I never had to clean my floor. haha. 


I've had dogs and cats living together in the past who loved each other. My son's pit mix loves his recently acquired cat. They're almost inseparable...always snuggled up together or in the same vicinity of one another.




But my poodles have not grown up with cats and when they see one of the neighbors, they just strain at the leash and want to go check it out...probably would like to play by the looks of their body language, but I can't allow that. They'd wind up getting their faces swiped. lol. The cats are very nervous about the dogs when we walk past and they usually duck under a car. 

When we got out GSD, he was death on cats...would kill a cat given a chance. Almost did a couple of times in our yard but he had a good recall. Anyhow, when we decided to get a kitten, we had to condition him very carefully...condition both of them to like being near each other. We had to separate them during these conditioning exercises with a screen door between them. Finally, over time, they became best buddies and any subsequent cats we got, the dog was in love with. lol. Still didn't like unknown cats coming into the yard but our cats he was fine with. This was years ago...like about 35. 

But it seems most times when these animals grow up together or get conditioned to live together, they become fast friends.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Love the stories! Our Maltese also love the cats ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Those photos are adorable, Karens.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Spoo and 2 cats. One cat and Dixie adore each other. Our second cat totally ignores both of them. The same cat who adores Dixie was inseparable with our Dobe. When we lost the Dobe and brought Dixie home, she hissed and spit at her for almost a year....


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta and Jax the cat are very good friends - they sleep together and love to play chase - sometimes the cat chases the dog! Love both my furry friends.


----------



## tbarr (Feb 26, 2017)

Lucy loves cats in the same way that I love a turkey dinner. I wouldn't trust her for a second around any cat. Rena will follow Lucy's lead if they're together, but when she's alone, Rena doesn't seem especially concerned with cats one way or the other.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I cannot not decide if Cayenne wants to meet and greet or if she wants to eat a cat. She goes nuts when she sees one. Bark whine and cry, and I afraid to take a chance ti find out


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Sadly, my dogs and my cats do not like each other. Ironically, we had the cats when we brought home the cute, roly-poly, babyish poodle pups; the cats decided to be cool and disdainful, and when the poodle pups happened near them the cats got indignant and marched away. They've grown up now and ne'er the two shall mix. I think the poodles WOULD be friends, but the cats hate them. They're fine, the cats perch above the poodles and look down on them in a relaxed way...I just wish they would be more integrated.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killa loves her kitten friends. They are the perfect size to play with her, and can run fast when Killa wants to play chase (her favorite game). Every year around this time she gets new kitten friends to play with. Right now she has 5! But they are still slightly to young to play. Killa has taught Branna to love her kitten friends too, she never used too, although Branna does love my actual pet cats and Killa can't stand them. As for Kovu let's just say he is learning to be gentle with kittens and not chase cats.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlemanic said:


> Sadly, my dogs and my cats do not like each other. Ironically, we had the cats when we brought home the cute, roly-poly, babyish poodle pups; the cats decided to be cool and disdainful, and when the poodle pups happened near them the cats got indignant and marched away. They've grown up now and ne'er the two shall mix. I think the poodles WOULD be friends, but the cats hate them. They're fine, the cats perch above the poodles and look down on them in a relaxed way...I just wish they would be more integrated.


One of the things we did with our new kitty and our GSD who would have just as soon killed him was, we put the dog out on the deck and the cat inside with the sliding door open, but the screen closed. I put little pieces of steak in the runner on both sides, a foot or so apart...along the runner, so they were very close but not exactly nose to nose. They both LOVED the meat and after they'd finish, I'd be right there to put another piece in and my hubby on the other side of the screen. We supervised them. Then we'd separate them, keeping kitty safe. We did this for quite some time and did some other things to condition, but eventually...I don't know...maybe a month of gradual getting use to each other, they not only were safe together, but they came to be pals. And never again was there a problem bringing in a new kitten. Our shepherd thought it was wonderful. 

I see that your animals tolerate each other so that's a plus. But associating something really fantastic with each other...in close proximity might make them have a new outlook on the other. haha. You could feed them their meals near each other. _"Hey, lookie here! When the poodles are around we get to eat. AND we get to eat steak too! Those poodles are pretty cool to have around. I think I like these poodles." _ lol.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was on my bed with Noelle and Fresh Air. Suddenly I heard Fresh Air start purring like crazy. I looked over, and saw Noelle was petting the cat. She was moving her little paw over him, while he flopped over and just purred his head off. Too bad this picture can't capture how loud he was. So adorable.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie was great pals with my old cat, Dorian, who passed away last year. They were famous around my apartment complex for hanging out together in the window sill, watching the residents go by. 

He's trying to befriend the mom/daughter pair of cats we adopted earlier this year, but it's slow going. The mom wants nothing to do with him, and the dogs seem to respect (fear?) that. The daughter is a teenage kitten who RUNS everywhere all over the house, and Archie has a very hard time not chasing her. So they can only really interact when they're both calm and tired. I'm confident they'll figure it out, though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I was on my bed with Noelle and Fresh Air. Suddenly I heard Fresh Air start purring like crazy. I looked over, and saw Noelle was petting the cat. She was moving her little paw over him, while he flopped over and just purred his head off. Too bad this picture can't capture how loud he was. So adorable.


That's adorable Click-N-Treat.

The male cat that we put to sleep last year, he used to steal Babykins' food when training and he would sit or lay down on command. But he also learned to make Babykins "sit" - when he was in a sitting position, he would life one paw up and she interpreted it as she had to sit - so she did. It was so funny to watch. I'm so sorry he had cancer and had to be put to sleep because they were so good together.

Now Babykins favorite cat is my daughter's outside barn cat - Babykins would rather follow the cat than my daughter's friendly dog. Too bad we only see them a few times a year because they live so far away.

I mention that because part of the equation is the personality of both the dog and cat - get it right and they most wonderful relationship.


----------



## Laumau (Dec 17, 2016)

Benji loves our 16 yo cat Gretchen but she doesn't love him. That's funny about the treats though because she's never been a big treat eater until we got Benj 4 months ago. I think she saw all the training treats he got and became jealous. So now we give her more treats.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

thekarens said:


> I'm not sure whether it's Maddie that loves Josie or the other way around. Josie is 14 and doesn't get along with our other two cats so she snuggles Maddie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, that is SUCH a sweet picture! ?
Well, my dogs always got along with my cats, but they never snuggled together. They would sometimes lay 2 or 3 feet away from each other, but that was it. So I think it's really wonderful when you have a dog and cat laying so close like that! It does the heart good to see that! ?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How did Josie do with Teddy?


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

Liz said:


> How did Josie do with Teddy?




Josie only likes Maddie. She doesn't like any other cat or dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

